# Pee and poo



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi all 

i have a male cockapoo. He’s 14 weeks old now. I got him at 10 weeks and started potty training right away.

We stay upstairs so use training pads. He got it after about a week and will go on when in my room. 

Decided to let him have the run of the passage too and now will just pee and poop in the passage instead of using the pad. i read to leave the pad in the same place but he just doesn’t come back to it. He pees and poops on the pad once back in my room. Thinking of getting another pad for the passage. Will this work? Put a pad in every room. I want him to have a run of the upstairs

Also he pees a lot anytime so can’t do the hourly hourly take him downstairs to pee or go to his pad or use the pee pee word 

What am I doing wrong? Should I go back to crating him and only bringing him out every hour or 3 hours seeing as he’s 3 months old so he knows to hold it? 

What size crate do I buy? 

Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pee pads are confusing to pups a lot of the time, much better to actually go outside every hour and get toileting outside not inside


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you. Will try that again. When I do that, all he wants to do is play.


----------

